# Upgrading PC in 17k budget.



## vishu_ka (Jul 16, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:Mild gaming and watching movies. Games (medium or low settings) like Gta4, PCSX2 emulator games like
      Smackdown, Tekken tag, God of war. Especially GTA4 at lowest setting possible (as i m a huge fan of this series). I wiil never do encoding or use ne other high end software.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:18k

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:Only if ne game requires to run otherwise never.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Win 7 or 8.

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:I am gonna buy 1TB HD (as not much diffrnce in price b/w 500gb and 1tb)

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:No. I have Samsung Syncmaster793df.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:I already have and gonna reuse-
      Intex 450W SMPS (2 yrs old)
      DVD Writer
      Iball cabinet

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:Within one or two mnths.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:Assembler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:I live in Delhi so either gonna buy from NEHRU PLACE or ONLINE (whichever is cheaper)

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:Since i m out of budget right now so i am gonna buy a decent GRAPHICS CARD after around 6-8 mnths (i vl take u people's suggestion then which one to buy). 
Hence i guess i wont able to play GTA4 right now so i vl w8 till i vl buy GPU.


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 16, 2013)

I will not recommend to use that smps..
here is my suggetion
i3-3220 - 6.8k
Gigabyte B75m-d3h - 4k
Corsair 4 GB value select ram - 1.9k
Antec VP450p - 2.6k or antec bp300 - 1.7k
logitech k200 - 0.4k
lenovo m6811 - 0.66k
WD blue 1TB - 3.8k or toshiba 1TB


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Jul 16, 2013)

FX 6300 7k
ASUS M5A78L-M LX V2 3k (With in built graphics)
Corsair Value select 1x 4gb 1.8k-2k
Seasonic 400W 2.5k/Corsair CX 430 2.7k/Antec VP450 3k
Dun have any info about harddisk though. 
Total 15k
Rest for HDD.


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 16, 2013)

few components are cheaper on FK you can buy from here Online buyer's heaven: Suggested PC configurations and links to buy online



Nighthawk12 said:


> FX 6300 7k
> ASUS M5A78L-M LX V2 3k* (With in built graphics) *
> Corsair Value select 1x 4gb 1.8k-2k
> Seasonic 400W 2.5k/Corsair CX 430 2.7k/Antec VP450 3k
> ...



how the rig will start without any graphic card as FX has no igpu
remember igpu is in processor core not on mobo.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Jul 16, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> few components are cheaper on FK you can buy from here Online buyer's heaven: Suggested PC configurations and links to buy online
> 
> 
> 
> how the rig will start without any graphic card as FX has no igpu



Hmm, but the mobo has inbuilt graphics?


----------



## vishu_ka (Jul 16, 2013)

Look guys i dont understand hifi terms like igpu and all so please keep it simple.

1st of all i am confused b/w INTEL or AMD proc.
I hve been using Intel Pentium4 2.4ghz over 8 yrs now nd almost every part of my pc has either been repaired or replaced except it so i m seriously considering i3 3220 which is around 6.8K.
Still if in this range ne AMD proc performs better than i3 3220 please suggest considering i vl only play games, watch HD movies nd net surfing. 
My frnd's AMD dual core proc stopped working in 1 yr dats why i hve a bad impression of it.


----------



## vishu_ka (Jul 16, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> I will not recommend to use that smps..
> here is my suggetion
> i3-3220 - 6.8k
> Gigabyte B75m-d3h - 4k
> ...



I am sory i forgot 2 mention dat i also hve Keyboard, mouse nd speakers.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 16, 2013)

AMD FX-6300 is a better solution over i3 3220 any day at the 7K price point. For Motherboard, opt for Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 as minimum.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Jul 16, 2013)

And I think it will also perform better than i3 in GTa 4/5 as these games require more than 2 cores.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 16, 2013)

a better option will be to go for apu and later add a dedicated gpu.


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 17, 2013)

A10-6800k ???? hybrid cfx is not good option now
no doubt FX 6300 will give more performence but now in this budget it is hard to fit graphic card and it is required for any FX rig.
if op wants FX 6300 then gt630 or hd 6670 ddr5 should be minimum.

and one more thing i3 3220 is hyperthreaded.
by googling and reading bechmarks i found both i3-3220 and fx 6300 will give 55-65 FPS @ max setting with any decent graphic card like 7850 or 7890


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 17, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> A10-6800k ???? hybrid cfx is not good option now
> no doubt FX 6300 will give more performence but now in this budget it is hard to fit graphic card and it is required for any FX rig.
> if op wants FX 6300 then gt630 or hd 6670 ddr5 should be minimum.
> 
> ...



no point suggesting intel. All pro-amd here.

i hope i dont get an infraction for this.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 17, 2013)

Nighthawk12 said:


> Hmm, but the mobo has inbuilt graphics?



IGP is on the CPU, not ion the motherboard.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 17, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> IGP is on the CPU, not ion the motherboard.



some old intel chipsets has igp on mobo and not on processor core  Only new intel cpus comes with igp on its processor core. Some new cheap amd motherboards still have igp on mobo.


----------



## vishu_ka (Jul 17, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> a better option will be to go for apu and later add a dedicated gpu.



Guys i dont understand these fancy words like APU or IGPU, so please try to keep it simple.

As i hve already mentioned a dedicated Graphics card i will install after 6-8 mnths as i m out of budget right now.

*So right now 17-18K i will spend only on PROCESSOR, MOBO, RAM , HARD DISK. Out of which i hve decided to buy Corsair ram 4gb 1333Mhz (2K) & 1TB WD HD (4k)*


----------



## vishu_ka (Jul 17, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> A10-6800k ???? hybrid cfx is not good option now
> no doubt FX 6300 will give more performence but now in this budget it is hard to fit graphic card and it is required for any FX rig.
> if op wants FX 6300 then gt630 or hd 6670 ddr5 should be minimum.
> 
> ...



I hve been using Intel P4 2.4 Ghz for over 8 yrs now & almost every component of my PC has either been replaced or been repaired except it so i m a little biased towards INTEL. If upto 7K ne AMD can perform better than INTEL please suggest considering i will only play games, watch HD movies & net surfing.

My frnd's AMD Dual core proc stopped working in 1 yr dats why i hve a bad impression of AMD.


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 17, 2013)

arrreyyy 
mobo has igpu means it has any vga or hdmi output and it can utilise igpu which is in processor.
For FX series graphic card is must


----------



## Cilus (Jul 17, 2013)

^^ I guess nighthawk was asking about the AMD Motherboard. The older 7XX and 8XX (apart from 790FX and 890FX) chipset based motherboards do come with HD 3000 or HD 4000 Graphics respectively.



rijinpk1 said:


> some old intel chipsets has igp on mobo and not on processor core  Only new intel cpus comes with igp on its processor core. Some new cheap amd motherboards still have igp on mobo.



From last three generations of Intel Processors, there is no IGP in the motherboard


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Cilus said:


> From last three generations of Intel Processors, there is no IGP in the motherboard



by new, i didnt just mean ivy or haswell. I meant to say from nahelm.i should've mentioned that.


----------



## vishu_ka (Jul 17, 2013)

*www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&cad=rja&ved=0CE0QrAIwAw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.tomshardware.com%2Fforum%2F361765-28-3220-6300&ei=ZTzmUcGMJsjwrQf_sYHgDA&usg=AFQjCNG_Z6k2pWeKp1ZRy-LxFdI5JBOatQ&bvm=bv.49405654,d.bmk

Maximum people are recommending 6300 over here.


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 17, 2013)

vishu_ka said:


> Guys i dont understand these fancy words like APU or IGPU, so please try to keep it simple.
> 
> As i hve already mentioned a dedicated Graphics card i will install after 6-8 mnths as i m out of budget right now.
> 
> *So right now 17-18K i will spend only on PROCESSOR, MOBO, RAM , HARD DISK. Out of which i hve decided to buy Corsair ram 4gb 1333Mhz (2K) & 1TB WD HD (4k)*



APU is accelerated processing unit by AMD they have very good igpu
IGPU - integrated graphic processing unit that comes in processor.
But if you are planning to add discrete graphic then apu is not option.



vishu_ka said:


> I hve been using Intel P4 2.4 Ghz for over 8 yrs now & almost every component of my PC has either been replaced or been repaired except it so i m a little biased towards INTEL. If upto 7K ne AMD can perform better than INTEL please suggest considering i will only play games, watch HD movies & net surfing.
> 
> My frnd's AMD Dual core proc stopped working in 1 yr dats why i hve a bad impression of AMD.



as far as i know both amd and intel processor last long.i heared Very rare cases when processor failed


----------



## vishu_ka (Jul 17, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> APU is accelerated processing unit by AMD they have very good igpu
> IGPU - integrated graphic processing unit that comes in processor.
> But if you are planning to add discrete graphic then apu is not option.
> 
> ...



I hve Nehru Place's reputed shop Cost to Cost price list *www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCsQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.costtocost.in%2Flist%2Fpricelist.pdf&ei=WEzmUYX-GMPmrAe7pYCABQ&usg=AFQjCNHJbyXqc3fdjg8HLFrp08Cb6cG6OQ&bvm=bv.49405654,d.bmk&cad=rja

It says AMD BULLDOZER FX 6300 is 7K & at Flipkrt AMD 4.4 GHz AM3+ FX 6-Core Edition FX-6300 (FD6300WMHKBOX) Processor 7.9K AMD 4.4 GHz AM3+ FX 6-Core Edition FX-6300 (FD6300WMHKBOX) Processor - AMD: Flipkart.com   I need to know are they both same? If yes then do compare with i3 3220.


----------



## vishu_ka (Jul 17, 2013)

Guys i hve finally decided to go for AMD FX-6300 after reading I3 3220 vs fx 6300 - CPUs - CPUs (whatever i could understood).
 Just need to know is *AMD BULLDOZER FX 6300 & AMD 4.4 GHz AM3+ FX 6-Core Edition FX-6300* are they both same? Bcoz at Flipkrt & Local shop there is a price difference of around 900rs.

THANKS


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 17, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> *no point suggesting intel*. All pro-amd here.
> 
> i hope i dont get an infraction for this.



Guys please suggest an Intel based solution


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 17, 2013)

good choice, remember to pair it up with a worthy motherboard..


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Jul 17, 2013)

Go for this motherboard if you're tight on budget - ASUS M5A78L-M LX V2 Motherboard - ASUS: Flipkart.com

Otherwise the motherboard Cilus mentioned.


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 17, 2013)

op can opt for 3rd/4th gen i5 also if increase budget by lil bit
and that will completely beat 6300

Intel i5-3550+Intel Z75ml-45k


----------



## vishu_ka (Jul 18, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> good choice, remember to pair it up with a worthy motherboard..



Now since i hve decided AMD FX-6300 , everyone now please suggest its some good compatible mobo upto 4.5K

Two recommendation i got are-
1) Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3
2) ASUS M5A78L-M LX V2

ne1 else?


----------



## vishu_ka (Jul 18, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> op can opt for 3rd/4th gen i5 also if increase budget by lil bit
> and that will completely beat 6300
> 
> Intel i5-3550+Intel Z75ml-45k



Thnks Ankush but i cant afford it. Even if i can, it would be like driving Lamborghini on Indian roads bcoz i wont be utilising its capacity.
AMD FX-6300 over i3-3220 is enough for me.


----------



## vishu_ka (Jul 18, 2013)

One more thing i need to know bout 6300-
FD6300WMW6KHK is an OEM/tray microprocessor
FD6300WMHKBOX is a boxed microprocessor

wat is the diff b/w the two? price diff is around 2.5K


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 18, 2013)

buy boxed one 
on tray or OEM processor MANY TIME no warrenty no cpu fan and worst packaging
btw i think you are asking after reading cpuworld spec sheet.
Generally tray processor are not available easily in india

so finally what you have decided to buy?
which graphic card??


----------



## vishu_ka (Jul 18, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> buy boxed one
> on tray or OEM processor MANY TIME no warrenty no cpu fan and worst packaging
> btw i think you are asking after reading cpuworld spec sheet.
> Generally tray processor are not available easily in india
> ...



Thnx
AMD FX-6300 i hve decided.

Graphics card i hve already mentioned as i m out of budget right now so will be buying after 6-8 mnths.

everyone now please suggest some good compatible mobo upto 4.5K
Two recommendation i got frm u people are-
1) Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3
2) ASUS M5A78L-M LX V2

ne1 else?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 19, 2013)

vishu_ka said:


> Thnx
> AMD FX-6300 i hve decided.
> 
> Graphics card i hve already mentioned as i m out of budget right now so will be buying after 6-8 mnths.
> ...



get that mobo. 

BTW one general question will PC run without a GFX?


----------



## amjath (Jul 19, 2013)

~snip~ sorry


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 19, 2013)

vishu_ka said:


> Thnx
> AMD FX-6300 i hve decided.
> 
> * Graphics card i hve already mentioned as i m out of budget right now so will be buying after 6-8 mnths.*
> ...



FX 6300 does NOT have an igp, so you WILL need a graphic card to use a monitor.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Jul 19, 2013)

ASUS M5A78L-M LX V2 mobo has an inbuilt HD 3000 I guess..


----------



## amjath (Jul 19, 2013)

Nighthawk12 said:


> ASUS M5A78L-M LX V2 mobo has an inbuilt HD 3000 I guess..



Yep M5A78L-M LX V2 - Motherboards - ASUS


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Jul 19, 2013)

So go for it...


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 20, 2013)

For a second there, i thought WTF, intel iGPU on AMD mobo ?? Then I saw its AMD Integrated ATI Radeon™ HD 3000 GPU  not Intel HD 3000


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 20, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> For a second there, i thought WTF, intel iGPU on AMD mobo ?? Then I saw its AMD Integrated ATI Radeon™ HD 3000 GPU  not Intel HD 3000



Atleast you didn't mistake it for nVidia Quadro 3000m


----------



## vishu_ka (Jul 24, 2013)

You people mean if pair up FX-6300 with Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 without graphics card, i wont be able to even start my PC??


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Jul 24, 2013)

vishu_ka said:


> You people mean if pair up FX-6300 with Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 without graphics card, i wont be able to even start my PC??



Yes. It does not have inbuilt graphics...
But you can got for Asus m5a78 it does have inbuilt graphics.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 24, 2013)

Nighthawk12 said:


> Yes. It does not have inbuilt graphics...
> But you can got for Asus m5a78 it does have inbuilt graphics.



But then, its not a very good motherboard.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Jul 24, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> But then, its not a very good motherboard.



According to his budget its good. Otherwise he has to spend like 7k on Asus m97 mobo and 4-5k on low end gpu...


----------



## vishu_ka (Jul 25, 2013)

Nighthawk12 said:


> According to his budget its good. Otherwise he has to spend like 7k on Asus m97 mobo and 4-5k on low end gpu...


I can extend my budget upto 5K but i cant buy GPU right nw so i will hve to relinquishly buy inbuilt graphics mobo. 
What bout this mobo ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3 , is it good & compatible with FX-6300?
Otherwise suggest ne other mobo upto 5K.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 25, 2013)

vishu_ka said:


> I can extend my budget upto 5K but i cant buy GPU right nw so i will hve to relinquishly buy inbuilt graphics mobo.
> What bout this mobo ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3 , is it good & compatible with FX-6300?
> Otherwise suggest ne other mobo upto 5K.



if you can manage JUST 1k more, then you can get Gigabyte GA970A DS3 for 5k and get a used heap graphic card for he time being. You'll not want to compromise with motherboards with powerful CPUs.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jul 25, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> no point suggesting intel. All pro-amd here.
> 
> i hope i dont get an infraction for this.





avinandan012 said:


> Guys please suggest an Intel based solution



Theres no place for Intel in the forum... wether your rig is 17k or 1 lk.... you will always have to buy AMD. If you dont have the budget to buy the recommended AMD, you need to increase it. If you have more than enough budget, then it means that you wont be needing the extra power and still have to stick with AMD. 
This post is sure to be deleted or reported...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> Theres no place for Intel in the forum... wether your rig is 17k or 1 lk.... you will always have to buy AMD. If you dont have the budget to buy the recommended AMD, you need to increase it. If you have more than enough budget, then it means that you wont be needing the extra power and still have to stick with AMD.
> This post is sure to be deleted or reported...



then you better suggest an intel config for the specified budget and see whether it is better than amd or not by checking benchmarks.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jul 25, 2013)

benchmarks loll.. I was saying amd is best.. didnt you read


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> benchmarks loll.. I was saying amd is best.. didnt you read



lol. Your post still did not sound like that for me. 
Edit: amd is not the best. Intel too. 'best' depends on budget in my point of view.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 25, 2013)

There's best and there's vfm.

There's best and there's vfm.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jul 25, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> lol. Your post still did not sound like that for me.
> Edit: amd is not the best. Intel too. 'best' depends on budget in my point of view.


Sorry for OT remarks.. I am too noob for knowledge level of the many ppl in the forum.
Please let me know the budget at which Intel is the best.. as per the discussion in the forum. I dont see the point of buying anything other than fx8350 even for 2l budget...considering the point which is being re-iterated always...." Future games will be optimized for 8 cores".
In one thread when the budget was 60-70k, 8350 was recommended citing the limited budget...In other thread for 1lakh.. again 8350 was recommended citing different reasons.
Why should anyone buy a 4770k when everything is being optimied for FX8350... and is almost half the price..
Dont want to start a flame war.. but I had these doubts from many days seeing the suggestions in all the rigs. Where is intel viable... in the present day personal computer scenario?
Are there any features that make intel proccy better?
I would be glad if any one explains these things to me peacefully with out starting a all-out war...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 25, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> Sorry for OT remarks.. I am too noob for knowledge level of the many ppl in the forum.
> Please let me know the budget at which Intel is the best.. as per the discussion in the forum. I dont see the point of buying anything other than fx8350 even for 2l budget...considering the point which is being re-iterated always...." Future games will be optimized for 8 cores".
> In one thread when the budget was 60-70k, 8350 was recommended citing the limited budget...In other thread for 1lakh.. again 8350 was recommended citing different reasons.
> Why should anyone buy a 4770k when everything is being optimied for FX8350... and is almost half the price..
> ...



Some facts:

     processor            price of a decent, complementing motherboard

1.    i3 3220              4000
2.    FX 6300             5000
3.    A10 5800k          5000
4.    i5 4xxx               6600 is the price of cheapest available board AFAIK
5.    i5 4xxxk              9000
6.    FX 8350             8000
7.    i7 xxxk               13000

price difference b/w i3 and FX 6300: 1100
price difference b/w i5 xxx and FX 8350: 1000
price difference b/w i5 xxxk and FX 8350: -2000

I dont think one will recommend Fx 8350 over i7 xxxk if the budget is >1L.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> Sorry for OT remarks.. I am too noob for knowledge level of the many ppl in the forum.
> Please let me know the budget at which Intel is the best.. a



in the very low budget people ,no amd processor is able to beat pentium g2020/g2010 which is available for around 3k. So intel wins.
In the medium segment i3 offers 2 cores whereas fx6300 offers 6 cores which offers superior multitasking capabilites leaving intel far behind although single threaded performance is little behind. fx 6300 offers superior overclocking capability too. Who like to use single threaded applications more when s/w which can use multiple core is available?
And fx 8350 beats intel i5 in many benchmarks although falls behind for some.Blame Windows for this. As in linux operating system fx 8350 even beats i7 in many bench marks.fx 8350 offers superior overclocking capability too. Choosing fx8350 against i5/i7 give much more money which can be used to spend on good graphic card as games on 1080p  or more is purely dependent on gpu performance .you just need a cpu which does not bottleneck gpu.
in very high budget, there is no offence to take an i7 config. 




> ." Future games will be optimized for 8 cores".



future games will be able to use the hyperthreaded cores also as i3 showed good improvements over pentium offerings on crysis 3. again hyperthreaded core can not be equal to a real core. I think I7 will be safe while i5 may be in trouble.



> I would be glad if any one explains these things to me peacefully with out starting a all-out war...



no war here. only personal opinions and knowledge,


----------



## vishu_ka (Jul 26, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> if you can manage JUST 1k more, then you can get Gigabyte GA970A DS3 for 5k and get a used heap graphic card for he time being. You'll not want to compromise with motherboards with powerful CPUs.



Yes.. exactly i ws thinking. Since after this upgrade i am never gonna upgrade my PC (untill something burns out) so i also thought of not compromising, its better to buy later than regret now at cheap purchase.

From where can i get "used heap graphic card"?

Whats better... 3.5k mobo with 6-7k GPU or 5K mobo with 5-6K GPU??
P.S- For games at med setting like GTA4 , PCSX2 games, COD (as many versions i can run), Battlefield, Crysis, Bioshock. (is this hardcore gaming?)


----------

